# Cannot Forget WiFi connection



## Ditzian (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a WiFi connection that has no password.  I accidentally tried to use a password, and now the connection will not work.  When I try to sign in, it insists on a password or it gives me an error message.  There is no Forget button.  If I put in a dummy password it again gives me an error message and no Forget button.  I can sign in to another WiFi node, but I cannot sign into this one, and I cannot Forget it.

I could use some help.  Amazon help told me to talk to the ISP, but, since the WiFi connection is my own router, and the ISP has nothing to do with it, I do not see why they would involve themselves.  

The problem is that the Kindle will not let go of that connection.  I have already tried the 20-second reset--no joy.

Sincerely,
Jan


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I would try for a factory reset... hopefully that will cause the device to forget the faulty password.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Somewhat less drastic than a factory reset is to de-register the device and then register it again.  Note that you will also likely lose any browser bookmarks you've made, so you might want to make note of them before doing so.

But before doing that, I think I'd set up a new connection -- one that has the correct password (or no password). If you go down to the bottom of the list of networks (I have quite a long list as I've connected to a number of public ones) you'll see 'join other network'. If you tap that you can add yours manually and then save it.  Then just switch to that network.  Then when you toggle between networks, you should get the 'cancel', 'connect', or 'forget' options on any that are in range.  Then you can tell it to 'forget' the one that's got the wrong info.

OR -- try touching and holding the network name, and see if a menu pops up where one of the choices is to forget it.


----------



## Ditzian (Dec 8, 2013)

I have tried setting up a new connection with the same name.  This connection does not see the wireless router.  I have also tried holding on the problematic connection, but the "Forget" choice never appears.  

I will first try the 30-second hold (a 20-second hold, as specified by Amazon, does not do it).

If that does not work, I will try the system reset.

Jan


----------



## Ditzian (Dec 8, 2013)

30 seconds got rid of the problem connection.  Now the router seems to have a problem on that channel, but that has nothing to do with the Kindle.  Thanks to all who helped.

Jan


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I find that resetting my router occasionally helps as well by just unplugging it for a minute.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm glad that worked..not so drastic, though with a new device presumably a reset isn't as jarring as with a long used one (which I had to do when mine was lost and then found)..

And with my original Fire I  had to unplug and replug the router every now and then.  Haven't needed to do that with my HD ever.


----------

